# SSD extrem schlechte performence



## Trebble56 (15. Mai 2012)

(ÄNDERUNG!)
So,

Da sich mein Problem stark verändert hat ,hab ich den alten Kram mal gelöscht:

Also meine neue SSD von ADATA (120GB 510) funktioniert nicht anständig. Ich habe immer wieder sekundenlange Aussetzter in denen ich manchmal die maus bewegen kann manchmal nicht. Und zwar in spielen und in normalen anwendunen wie z.b. Firefox.  

Die SSD soll SATA 6GB/s unterstützen ..ich glaube mein PC hat SATA 1 .... theoretisch ist das ja kein problem oder? 

Ich habe außerdem Windows 7 , was ja normalerweise mit SSDs klarkommt.

Es wird im internet zur SSD ein updateprogramm für die Firmware angeboten, das aber leider meine SSD nicht mal anzeigt. 

Mein PC hat treiber für die SSD automatisch installiert (aus dem internet) danach war die lese und schreibrate in dem AS SSD Benchmark in ordnung, die Aussetzter bleiben aber und ich habe den eindruck als wenn das von der belastund abhänig wäre.(denn wären ich das hier alles schreibe hab ich keine prlobeme).

Die Aussetzter treten übrigens gelegentlich auch beim Hochfahren auf. 


Falls das jemandem was sagt der JMicron Raidcontroller im Bios war schon auf verschiedene einstellungen gesetzt was aber überhaupt keinen einfluss auf mein problem zu haben scheint. 

Das Bios ist so aktuell wie es laut ASUS möglich ist.

Übrigens, kann mir wer sagen wie ich kleine screenshots hier zeigen kann dann muss ich net immer alles abschreiben was mir die Programme rauswerfen.

CristalDiskInfo zeigt unter anderem 100unkorrigierbare Fehler wei jemand was das heißt?

EDIT: Also laut CristalDiskInfo läuft die SSD im SATA 600 Modus , wobei mein Mainboard nur einen SATA 3GB/s Controller hat, ist das Problem ****? und wenn ja wie stell ich das richtig ein?

Die SSD ist kaputt und geht heute zurück. Offenbar geht sie zwischendurch immer aus, was man bei na SSD ja nicht hört.


----------

